# Minimum Cage Requirements



## Small Pet Junkie (May 18, 2014)

Hi!
I've been thinking about getting 1-3 pet mice. If I got a male, I would only have one. If I got females, I would have 2 or 3. I have never owned mice before but I'm doing plenty of research on them. Plus, I'm still pondering wether or not I want to get mice. 
Is there a specific minimum cage requirement size for mice? For example, hamsters have a minimum cage requirement of 360 sq. inches. Is there something like that the same for mice? If so, is there also a minimum cage requirement for housing 1 make or for housing 2 or 3 females? (I'm thinking that the more mice there are in a cage, perhaps the minimum cage requirement would increase.) 
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

Two do fine in a 5 gallon tank (or equivalent). I'd go with a 10 gallon or greater for three. 15 gallon breeder tanks are great too (breeder tanks are shorter, so they have more floor space). For two mice, get a 7 inch wheel, they tend to run on it together... Or try to at least. If you get one male, he'll be fine on a 5 inch wheel, if he's a pet-type.


----------



## Small Pet Junkie (May 18, 2014)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

The biggest you can afford  3 is a better group


----------

